# Overnight near Roadpro?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a Pub or similar good spot near Roadpro at Daventry please. Ideally we would like a Pub which serves food.

Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

Is it too obvious to suggest you give Roadpro a quick call? :? 

I bet lots of people who use their services ask the same question, and they will have the local knowledge anyway.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roadpro*

Hi

Roadpro is on an industrial estate - I have been a couple of times. If I wanted to overnight on the street there, I would, plenty of space etc.

Give Roadpro a bell and they will probably be able to recommend the quietest area.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Roadpro*



Rapide561 said:


> Give Roadpro a bell . . .
> Russell


Now why didn't I think of that Russell? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave 

(Sorry - the temptation was too strong! :lol: )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave, they did say it would be fine to stay overnight.

A phone call may be best to find a Pub. I assumed someone on here would know. Roadpro seem to be so busy all the time that ringing them wasn't my first choice, Alan.


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi I've stayed here, they are motorhome friendly and have a web site I think so you can ring in advance.

The George at Kilsby, Watling Street, the A5 south of Daventry.

See my blog for Croft food was OK and a quiet night.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi take a look a place called braunston its just down the road from daventry there is a good pub there and u can park at the canal .there is a big car park at the pub you maybe ok there overnight.
i live near dav so any more info just ask


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Alan

we have a depot in the same Industrial Estate, Draytonfields Ind Est, Daventry, you are more than welcome to park there if you wish or our night guy can let you into the lockup if you so wish, he stays in a caravan in the unit

give me a shout if you are stuck, i wont be there personally but........


----------

